# I've lost one wether to what appears agressive behaviour



## mskarno (May 4, 2017)

I've had 2 female dwarfs for the past 4 years. They have always been loving and friendly. On the 23rd, I brought home 2 wethers that were 8 weeks old. I put them with the females and watched closely for that first week for any form of aggression and only noticed during feeding that one female would run off the 2 wethers. I started separating them during feeding. I came home from work to feed them and found one of the wethers deceased in the pen. He showed no signs of sickness. I sat out in the pen for a while to observe and found that my sweetest female is charging and butting the surviving wether. I've locked the females outside the pen for now but my 9 week old wether is feeling alone in the pen all day and I didn't sleep much last night worrying that the girl(s) will kill the wether during the night as I did put them all up in the pen together for the night. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Older does do take a while to accept new "intruders". Can you pen them with just a fence line separating them?

If not, you'll need to get another buddy for your wether.


----------



## mskarno (May 4, 2017)

Thanks. There is just a fenceline between the two but they tend to wander through the pasture area, away from the pen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can, get another buddy for the wether. Keep them separate from the girls until they are same size.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How sad about the poor little wether! Please accept my sympathy. :rose:


----------

